# Is dysthymia and mood swings symptoms of depersonalization?



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys, kind of an old member here back to ask a few questions
Lately, I've been having these mood swings to where I want to take my life to where I tell myself "ppft you're an idiot why would you wanna do that" a few times a DAY. I feel like most of it was because I was ghosted by a girl who I was extremely into and she was into me but after our first date she vanished. But I searched inside myself and I realized I was feeling this way for a long time. Currently I'm not happy where I am in life and I feel stuck in a bad place. A lot of my support system left me because of my moods swings and how I can be crying and absolutely on my way to taking my own life then an hour later I'm content where I am. I'm tired of my own inconsistency so I understand why people would be too. It's hard for me to find new people to be my friend or to talk to new women because I just cannot trust anyone and I feel crazy as hell. I get so angry from my swings that I'm violent (to boxes, not to people). I just want to figure this out but it feels like nobody cares.


----------

